# T20 Traveller - On the Edge (looking for 4-6 players)



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Howdy folks,

I've been somewhat heartened by the success of my DnD game on here, though that has much more to do with the quality of my players, then anything I've done.  With that in mind, I'd like to try setting up and running a Traveller game.  

In very general terms, the game would focus on a mixed band of adventurous wandering from world to world, in the Gateway Domain, or at least my take on it. The setting would be fairly standard Traveller, as would the action.

Given the nature of T20 character generation, if you are interested let me know, and I'll set up a group of 8 starting stats for you, as well as home world information.  

You'll then arrange those stats, and what basic profession, as well as a general idea of what prior career path you'd like to use. I'll do the rolling from there, and get back with you about how far the character got on that path, any mishaps, etc. 

Then you'll finalize the character, and we'll be ready to move onto actual play.


----------



## Psion (Jun 9, 2007)

Gulp -- a Trav d20 game... in Gateway domain. I thought I was the only one with a love of those jewels anymore.

Were that I had more time. How frequently do you see posting/etc happening?


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 9, 2007)

I'd love to try a Traveller game! It's been ages since I played GURPS TRaveller...

I don't have the rules to T20 though. Is there an SRD?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm down with T20, count me in.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> I'd love to try a Traveller game! It's been ages since I played GURPS TRaveller...
> 
> I don't have the rules to T20 though. Is there an SRD?




There is no SRD so far as I know.  However, there is a free "lite" version of the rules available here


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> Gulp -- a Trav d20 game... in Gateway domain. I thought I was the only one with a love of those jewels anymore.
> 
> Were that I had more time. How frequently do you see posting/etc happening?




I tend to post every 2-3 days, more if a short answer is sufficient. Generally I move things along each time a clear majority of the players have posted, so a lot depends on how often the players post.  I'd prefer that the players keep to roughly that frequency of posting, if at all possible.

In general, those who want to get characters started should state a preference on race, with a short character concept. I'll get back with you on starting stats.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm just here to heartily endorse BD as a GM. Those who join will have a blast I am sure.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 9, 2007)

Room for another?


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 10, 2007)

Definitely room.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 12, 2007)

Ping? Did this die? Hope not.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 12, 2007)

Not a bit dead 

Mostly just waiting to hear from folks in general about interest.

And Fenris, I really appreciate the kind words 

All stats were generated using 4d6 drop the lowest, with any stat under 8 rerolled. You can arrange them in any order you wish.

Psion: 14,8,14,15,18,11,16,9  Homeworld: High-Tech 1(11), C Starport, LoPop Va
Shayuri: 8,13,12,17,11,16,9,15 Homeworld: High-Tech 1(10), C Starport, Na Po De
Frukathka: 8,10,16,12,12,14,10,16 Homeworld:High-Tech 2(11), A Starport, Ri
Wilphe: 14,17,10,13,15,13,10,10 Homeworld: High-Tech 2(12), A Starport, Na Va


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 12, 2007)

Interesting! Okay, I've arranged them and read T20 Lite (thanks for the link!), and I have some questions.

Firstly, you seem to be listing the homeworld data differently than the standard in the pdf. What is "Na Po De" mean?   Similarly, can we tell what the law codes, size, etc are from your descriptions there? 

Secondly, the concept I'd like to try is an ex-military starship pilot. T20 Lite only has the Merchant Class, so maybe you could give me an idea of what class would be appropriate for a former Navy pilot?

Finally, and this may not be relevant at this point, but what level do you estimate we'll be starting at? It could make a difference to the concept/background/etc.

Thanks!


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 12, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Interesting! Okay, I've arranged them and read T20 Lite (thanks for the link!), and I have some questions.
> 
> Firstly, you seem to be listing the homeworld data differently than the standard in the pdf. What is "Na Po De" mean?   Similarly, can we tell what the law codes, size, etc are from your descriptions there?
> 
> ...




The format I used is the one that is immediately relevant to character creation, on the homeworlds, it's not meant to be a full UWP by any means.

There is a Navy Class in the rulebook, you could start in the Navy, you'd need to meet the requirements of Int 12 and Dex 12 though.  As far as what level you start play at, that depends on how you do in your past history. Most likely it will be somewhere between 4th and 6th level.  Not everyone will necessarily start out the same level, like you might expect in a DnD game.

Na means Non-agricultural, Po means Poor, and De means Desert. They are trade classifications, which in character generation also provides some skill choices.  You are allowed to choose 3 skills from the following set of lists. You add them to your list of class skills.

Navigation or Spot or Intuit Direction (from Desert)
Forgery or Gather Information or Bluff (from Poor)
T/Communications or T/Mechanical or Navigation (from Non-agricultural)

Because your world is high tech, you get Pilot skill at 0, and the feat Vessel/Grav


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 12, 2007)

Cool! I like those planet details. Really helps work up a background...gives little tidbits.

Economically poor, on a piece of junk desert nowhere planet...she joins the Navy to get off that rock, having not much other choice with her economic poverty (also works with the Soc score). 

Here's the scores I chose:

Str 9
Dex 17
Con 15
Int 16
Wis 12
Cha 13
Edu 11
Soc 8

I figure with natural talents in Int and Dex like those, the Navy could logically accept her despite her low social standing.

-- Oh, and human.

[sblock=GM Only Please]I realize psionics are the source of much grief for Imperial citizens in Traveller, and sometimes headaches for the GM too...so I figured I'd ask up front how you felt about such things. It might be fun to go there, if you don't think it'll be too much of a hassle for you, and/or detract from the game atmosphere you'd like to create.[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 12, 2007)

I just now noticed this (I need to check more often).  Do you still have room for another?  I love T20.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 13, 2007)

Certainly room for another.

Brother Allard: 15, 13,15,14,14,10,15,11 Homeworld: High Tech 2 (10), B Starport, Na Va

Shayuri:
[sblock]We can explore psionics, it might be interesting.[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jun 13, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> Psion: 14,8,14,15,18,11,16,9  Homeworld: High-Tech 1(11), C Starport, LoPop Va




Worlds that match this in the Ley Sector... <none> 

Worlds that are close:

If you kill LoPop, there's Agalamgur 0204 C30078A-B De Na Va
If you shift TL 1, there's Ulikmimki 2029 C100426-A De Lo Ni Va

Vacc City in Glimmerdrift is also close...
Vacc City 1103 C100243-A De Lo Ni Va

Hmmm. What to do with those stats...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 13, 2007)

If there is still room: Aslan Marine


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 13, 2007)

Heya Tailspinner! Good to see you here.

Your stats (arrange to suit): 13, 8, 14, 15, 14, 8, 12, 17

Homeworld: Mid-Tech (8), C Starport, Ic LoPop Va

In general, the Aslan are far, far, away from Ley Sector, so it's likely that your character would be from a clan of Aslan who have been Imperial citizens for quite a long time, and have just steadily moved anti-spinward over the last century or so, in the steady search for land. Obviously his homeworld wouldn't have been the best place for acquiring good land, which could explain his reasons for leaving. 

For anyone, if you have a particular world in Gateway Domain that you'd like to use for a homeworld, it's probably just fine, just run it by me first.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 13, 2007)

Male Aslan Marine

Str 17+2=19
Dex 14-2=12
Con 12
Int 14
Wis 8-2=6
Cha 13
Edu 15
Soc 8

Any prereqs for Marine? If not, ready for the rolling.


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 13, 2007)

I think I'll try some thing in a Scout.

Niels Groat - 
STR 13
DEX 14
CON 11
INT 14
EDU 15
WIS 15
CHA 15
SOC 10

I'm hoping to do the prior history sometime in the next couple of days.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 13, 2007)

I'll need some help with Prior History, since T20 Lite hasn't got the Navy class, and history seems wrapped up in class...


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 13, 2007)

I'll probably go for a noble, albeit one with mercenary and rougish tendancies; but I'll see what the party looks like before committing


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 14, 2007)

A frequent house rule in T20 is that the feat _skill focus_ is worth +3, rather than +2.  Is that something you would consider?


----------



## Psion (Jun 14, 2007)

Brother Allard said:
			
		

> A frequent house rule in T20 is that the feat _skill focus_ is worth +3, rather than +2.  Is that something you would consider?




I thought I saw him post that... must have been someone else.

My house rule (which I saw someone else post essentially the same thing) is that every feat that enhances skills gives +3 for one skill, +2 if it affects 2, and an addition +1 if it applies in specific circumstances. So carousing would provide +4 to gather information in a social situation.

I also house rule level-0 skills (such as world skills); I think it's silly to track level 0 skills in T20 since the skill ranks are about 2 or 3 times as much as you typically saw in CT. When a world skill would give you level "0", I grant level 1. That way, you don't have to remember which skills grant which, and 0 levels in skill means what you intuitively think it would mean... no skill.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 14, 2007)

It looks like our group looks like this:

Tailspinner - Aslan Marine
Shayuri - Human Navy
Brother Allard - Human Scout
Wilphe - Noble?
Psion - Undeclared

1st Terms:

Tailspinner -Marine Basic Training (1,000xp), Internal Security (Survived, No Promotion, No Commission, No Bonus - 4,000 xp) Re-enlist Optional

Shayuri - Navy Basic Training (1,000xp), Shore Duty (Survived, No Promotion, No Commission, No Bonus - 4,000 xp) Re-enlist Optional

Brother Allard - Scout Basic Training (1,000 xp), Training (Survived, No Bonus XP due to 1st Term - 4,000xp) Re-Enlist Optional


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 14, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> I thought I saw him post that... must have been someone else.
> 
> My house rule (which I saw someone else post essentially the same thing) is that every feat that enhances skills gives +3 for one skill, +2 if it affects 2, and an addition +1 if it applies in specific circumstances. So carousing would provide +4 to gather information in a social situation.
> 
> I also house rule level-0 skills (such as world skills); I think it's silly to track level 0 skills in T20 since the skill ranks are about 2 or 3 times as much as you typically saw in CT. When a world skill would give you level "0", I grant level 1. That way, you don't have to remember which skills grant which, and 0 levels in skill means what you intuitively think it would mean... no skill.




Both of these are fine with me.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 14, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> Tailspinner -Marine Basic Training (1,000xp), Internal Security (Survived, No Promotion, No Commission, No Bonus - 4,000 xp) Re-enlist Optional




Just assume he will keep re-enlisting until dead or something else catastrophic happens. Errah!


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 14, 2007)

Let's see...a term is four years, but basic training is 2, right? She enlisted at 18...so she's now 24...and only level 2.

Lets try reupping and see how that works out for her.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 14, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Let's see...a term is four years, but basic training is 2, right? She enlisted at 18...so she's now 24...and only level 2.
> 
> Lets try reupping and see how that works out for her.




The first term includes basic training, so she is 22, 26 at the end of this rather more interesting term:

2nd term Siege (Survived, No Commission, Promoted to E-2, MCUF(+2,000xp), 2000 Bonus XP, total term XP: 11,000) Re-Enlist Optional Total Accrued XP: 16,000


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 14, 2007)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Just assume he will keep re-enlisting until dead or something else catastrophic happens. Errah!




2nd Term Ship's Troops(Survived, Promoted to E-2, 3,000 xp bonus, Term XP 8,000) Total XP 13,000
3rd Term Internal Security (Survived, Promoted to E-3, Term XP 5,000) Total XP 18,000
4th Term Ship's Troops (Survived, Promoted to E-4, 4,000 XP Bonus, Term XP 9,000) Total XP 27,000
5th Term Ship's Troops (Survived, Promoted to E-5, 1,000 XP Bonus, Term XP 6,000) Total XP 33,000
6th Term Ship's Troops (Survived, Promoted to E-6, 2,000 XP Bonus, Term XP 7,000) Total XP 40,000
Re-Enlist Failed.


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 14, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> Brother Allard - Scout Basic Training (1,000 xp), Training (Survived, No Bonus XP due to 1st Term - 4,000xp) Re-Enlist Optional



He'll go straight scout through 7 terms, if possible.   I should have said earlier, but he'd likely go through university first, and possibly an MA if he passes.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 14, 2007)

Hahah...wow...a lot of old timers here!

MCUF...that's a Medal of Conspicuous Gallantry Under Fire? Or something like that? Hmm! And that puts me at 1000xp over the barrier for level 6...which is pretty good.

Can you give me an idea of what the Navy class gives at level 6? I know I'm asking a lot, but I googled for any sign of a reprinted Navy class anywhere, and I couldn't find one. I figured someone must have put it up for a PBEM or something...but my googlefu has filed.

*Hangs head*


----------



## Psion (Jun 14, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Hahah...wow...a lot of old timers here!
> 
> MCUF...that's a Medal of Conspicuous Gallantry Under Fire? Or something like that?




Meritous Conduct Under Fire.

MCG (the next medal up) is a Medal of Conspicuous Gallantry.



> Can you give me an idea of what the Navy class gives at level 6? I know I'm asking a lot, but I googled for any sign of a reprinted Navy class anywhere, and I couldn't find one.




You could snag the character's PDF for $10:
http://enworld.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?products_id=15064&

All Traveller classes get bonus feats at the same rate that the merchant in the sample document does; which feats are eligible vary by class. I could clue you in there, but I don't have my T20 doc here, sorry.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 14, 2007)

NAVY:
BAB: +1 every even level
Stam: d6
Funds: 0
Saves: Will (good), others (poor)
Skill Points: 6
Starting Feats: AP (Light, VacSuit); WP (Marksman, Laser)
Bonus Feats: AP (Battle Dress); Brawling; Carousing; Cross Training; Damage Control; EW Specialist; Fleet Tactics; Gearhead; Heavy Metal; Interrogation; Jury Rig; Born


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 14, 2007)

NAVY BONUS FEATS
Armor Proficiency (Battle Dress) Brawling Carousing
Command Presence* Cross Training* Damage Control*
EW Specialist Fleet Tactics Gearhead
Heavy Metal Interrogation Jury Rig
Natural Born Leader Miracle Worker Naval Architect
Ship’s Tactics Vessel (Starships) Vessel (Ship’s Boat)
Weapon Proficiency (Ship’s Weapons) Weapon Proficiency (Swordsman) PMOS*
* A specialized class feat.

NAVY SERVICE SKILLS

Bribery Cha 
Driving Int/Dex
Forgery Int/Dex 
Forward Observer Int
Gambling Int 
Gather Information Cha
Gunnery Wis 
Leader Int/Cha
Liaison Cha 
Navigation Edu
Pilot Int/Dex 
P/Administration Wis
Recruiting Edu 
Survival Wis
Technical (any) Edu

Starting Skill Points: (6 + Int modifier) x 4
Skill Points per Level: 6 + Int modifier


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 14, 2007)

There's also the t20 wiki: http://t20.org.uk/?page=T20:Classes

It's incomplete, and a bit of a mess, but hey... it's free.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 14, 2007)

Thank you all!! I'll definitely look at that pdf too... 

You guys rock. 

As for my pilot...

I was gonna muster her after 2 terms, but I think she got jazzed by her medal and went back in... One more term! Then she musters.

Or...hmm. Ace Pilot. PrC...would she qualify for that at level 6...


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 14, 2007)

Brother Allard said:
			
		

> He'll go straight scout through 7 terms, if possible.   I should have said earlier, but he'd likely go through university first, and possibly an MA if he passes.




Perfectly alright, I kind of just made assumptions, which worked about as well as assumptions ever do 

University: Bachelor's Degree +3000 xp, Master's Degree +1500 xp 
Total XP 4500 Age 24

1st Term Scout Basic Training (1,000 xp), Training (Survived, No Bonus XP due to 1st Term - 4,000xp)
Total XP 9500 Age 28

2nd Term War Mission, 1000 Bonus XP
Total XP 14,500 Age 32

3rd Term Routine, 3000 Bonus XP
Total XP 21,500 Age 36

4th Term Routine, 4000 Bonus XP
Total XP 29,500 Age 40

5th Term Base
Total XP 33,500 Age 44

6th Term Routine, 2000 Bonus XP
Total XP 39,500 Age 48

7th Term Routine, 3000 Bonus XP
Total XP 46,500 Age 52


----------



## Psion (Jun 14, 2007)

Try this one:
Merchant. If I get booted before 3 terms, go Rogue or Traveller. 4 or 5 terms total.

Unless you were needing someone to get a ship, in which case I can try to stick with merchant or traveller longer.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 14, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Thank you all!! I'll definitely look at that pdf too...
> 
> You guys rock.
> 
> ...




She could potentially qualify for Ace Pilot, though I prefer to keep PrCs for active play, not past history


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 14, 2007)

Actually...before doing the last term...

[sblock=GM Only Please]In the original Traveller, odds of psionics was inversely proportional to age. I don't wanna get her too old if we're going to try that. What's involved? Is it a feat? A class that must be taken?[/sblock]


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 14, 2007)

[sblock=Shayuri]As one of your first feats, when you get to where you are taking feats, make one of them Psi-training. If you take it as one of your initial feats, age won't be a problem, since you were assumed to be trained at a young age.[/sblock]

3rd Term Shore Duty, Promotion to E-3, MCUF(!), 3000 Bonus XP
Total XP 26,000 Age 30


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 14, 2007)

So, it's looking like this:

*Security*: Tailspinner - Aslan Marine
*Pilot*: Shayuri - Human Navy
*???*: Brother Allard - Human Scout
*Captain*: Wilphe - Noble?
*Supercargo*: Psion - Merchant (and possibly Rogue or Traveller)

Which would leave engineering for me.  If so, I'll probably take levels in both Scout and Professional.

I'll just need the mustering out benefits.  I'll take three rolls in cash, and hope for some plusses to edu from the materials list.  Or a ship.  That would work too.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 14, 2007)

Looks good...she takes her medals and joins the real world again.

Hee...this is the oldest character I've ever played online, and she's still the baby of the crew at this point. Ahh, good old Traveller.

Just one Cash roll, and two material. I think she tends to burn through money almost as fast as she makes it.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 14, 2007)

Brother Allard said:
			
		

> So, it's looking like this:
> 
> *Security*: Tailspinner - Aslan Marine
> *Pilot*: Shayuri - Human Navy
> ...




3 rolls cash(max) 110,000cr
+2 Int
+4 Edu
Weapon

That's for the 7 scout terms. Any additional terms as a professional will add more, of course.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 14, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Looks good...she takes her medals and joins the real world again.
> 
> Hee...this is the oldest character I've ever played online, and she's still the baby of the crew at this point. Ahh, good old Traveller.
> 
> Just one Cash roll, and two material. I think she tends to burn through money almost as fast as she makes it.




10,000cr
High Passage
Weapon


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 14, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> Any additional terms as a professional will add more, of course.



Just to clarify: I didn't mean to suggest that I was looking for any terms of service in _Professional_, just that I was planning on using some of the xp earned in terms as a _Scout_ on levels in the class _Professional_.

Unless I'm grossly misunderstanding the system, that should work fine.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 14, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> Try this one:
> Merchant. If I get booted before 3 terms, go Rogue or Traveller. 4 or 5 terms total.
> 
> Unless you were needing someone to get a ship, in which case I can try to stick with merchant or traveller longer.




1st Term Exploratory, Promoted to O-2, 2,000 Bonus XP
Total XP 7,000 Age 22

2nd Term Route, 1,000 Bonus XP
Total XP 12,000 Age 26

3rd Term Planetside, 3,000 Bonus XP
Total XP 19,000 Age 30

4th Term (Rogue) Acquisition, 2,000 Bonus XP
Total XP 25,000 Age 34

5th Term (Rogue) Free-Lancing, Gang or group broken up by law enforcement.
Total XP 28,000 Age 37*

100,000cr (Rogue)
5,000cr (Merchant)
+2 Int
TAS Membership

*My house rule is that when a character fails to "survive" a term, a d4 is rolled, and the character is awarded 1,000xp x the number rolled. Basically it is to see at what point in the term the incident occurred.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 14, 2007)

Brother Allard said:
			
		

> Just to clarify: I didn't mean to suggest that I was looking for any terms of service in _Professional_, just that I was planning on using some of the xp earned in terms as a _Scout_ on levels in the class _Professional_.
> 
> Unless I'm grossly misunderstanding the system, that should work fine.




From what it looks like to me, you could do that, but we'd need to resolve whatever terms you chose to take as a professional on the professional prior history charts, not the scout ones. Once active play began, then you could multi-class more normally.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 14, 2007)

Cool! Not a bad cash roll... Final questions then!

What limits on the Weapon are there? Any weapon I can use? Or is there a value limit? TL limit?

If I recall correctly, a High Passage could be redeemed for some fraction of it's cash purchase value. Is that still the case? Though it might come in handy if she ever finds herself stranded on some planet... Hm.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 14, 2007)

The weapon benefit can any weapon up to 1,000cr in value, or be cashed in for 900cr
The high passage can be cashed in for 9,000cr


----------



## Psion (Jun 14, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> 1st Term Exploratory, Promoted to O-2, 2,000 Bonus XP
> Total XP 7,000 Age 22
> 
> 2nd Term Route, 1,000 Bonus XP
> ...




Cool history. And the XP is just at the point where he'll hit 8th level, which is as decent as you can expect.


----------



## Psion (Jun 14, 2007)

Brother Allard said:
			
		

> There's also the t20 wiki: http://t20.org.uk/?page=T20:Classes
> 
> It's incomplete, and a bit of a mess, but hey... it's free.




It's also got some errors in it.

The merchant BAB table there has 3/4 progression. Merchants only have 1/4 progression.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 15, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> It's also got some errors in it.
> 
> The merchant BAB table there has 3/4 progression. Merchants only have 1/4 progression.




Don't mess with the Merchants...


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 15, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> From what it looks like to me, you could do that, but we'd need to resolve whatever terms you chose to take as a professional on the professional prior history charts, not the scout ones. Once active play began, then you could multi-class more normally.




I believe that there doesn't need to be a relationship between what you take terms as and what you level as. In fact there only two restrictions:

1) You can't level as service class unless you are working in that service (except Scouts)

2) You can't mutliclass into a Service class until you have completed a term of service in that Class.



However, if you are going to apply that you can only level as "X" when working as "X" I might need to rethink my classes.


But for the moment:

Unnamed Human Noble Guy
STR 10
DEX 13
CON 13
INT 14
WIS 10
CHA 10
EDU 15
SOC 17

Holding off on class for the moment...


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 15, 2007)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> I believe that there doesn't need to be a relationship between what you take terms as and what you level as. In fact there only two restrictions:
> 
> 1) You can't level as service class unless you are working in that service (except Scouts)
> 
> ...




Egad! Rebellion in the ranks! 

Actually, on a re-reading, I can go along with that.  I am going to blame a knee-jerk Classic Traveller mentality for the error. Yep, that's my story and I'm sticking to it. 

So you can take whatever class you want, Wilphe, within those guidelines, and the same would of course apply to Brother Allard.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 15, 2007)

If the noble is leading it it's not a rebellion from the ranks; more a structured reinstatement of the mandated order


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 15, 2007)

However, she would like to do University, then OTC into the Navy, if possible.

Not sure how many terms she'll want though


----------



## Psion (Jun 15, 2007)

First pass.

[sblock=Summary]
Name: TBD
Race: Human (Mixed)
Classes: Merchant 2 / Traveller 2 / Rogue 4
Age: 37
Homeworld: Kimu / Ley 2117 A200862-D
[/sblock]
[sblock=ability scores]
Str:10
Dex:14
Con:12
Int:20
Edu:16
Wis:14
Cha:16
Soc:8[/sblock]

[sblock=Skills]
Skill tallies (includes permanent feat mods but not situational ones):
Appraise + 12, Bluff + 14, Broker + 13, Gambling +13, Gather Information +12, Gunnery +11, 
Hide + 11, K/Homeworld* +4, Liaison +9, Move Silently +8, Pilot* +10, Read / Write Lang	2	, Search + 10, Sense Motive +8, Speak Languages 2, Spot +11, T/Astrogation* +9, T/Communications* +9, T/Computer +12, T/Sensors +9, Trader +14.

* = World skill, permanent class skill
[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats]
AP (Light, Medium, Vac)
Barter
Contacts(Underworld)
Dumb Luck
Fast Talk
Hacking
Jack-of-All-Trades (x2)
Smuggling
Spot Trouble
Vessel(Grav, Starship)
WP(Marksman, Swordsman)
Zero-G/Low G adaptation
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mustering out benefits]
100,000cr (Rogue)
5,000cr (Merchant)
+2 Int
TAS Membership[/sblock]


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 15, 2007)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> However, she would like to do University, then OTC into the Navy, if possible.
> 
> Not sure how many terms she'll want though




Bachelor's Degree, OTC Failed
Total XP 3,000, Age 21


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 15, 2007)

Niels Groat
human (mixed) male scout 5 / professional 5

[SBLOCK=First Pass]Str 12 	+1 (-1 age)
Dex 14	+2 (-1 age, +1 level)
Con 12	+1 (+1 level, -1 age)
Int 16	+3 (+2 muster)
Edu 20	+5 (+4 muster, +1 age)
Wis 16	+3 (+1 age)	
Cha 14	+2
Soc 10	+1

Age 52
Height 5'9"
Weight 165 lbs

Description: _in process..._

History: _in process..._

Stam 	?? (6+4d6+5d8+10)
LB	11
AC 	10 (10 base + 2 dex)
Init 	+2 (2 Dex)
Move 	

Fortitude 3 (2 base + 1 con)
Reflex 6 (4 base + 2 dex)
Will 9 (7 base + 2 wis)

XP	46,500
Credits 110,000cr

Languages: Galangalic, Irilitok, Trokh

Attack Bonus +4
Melee Attack +5 (4 BAB + 1 str)
Ranged Attack +6 (4 BAB + 2 dex)

Melee: ? 
Ranged: ?

1	professional 1	vessel/starship, human: jury rig, bonus: gearhead, starting: armor proficiency (light), starting: professional speciality (t/electronics), world: armor proficiency (vac suit), world: zero-g/low gravity adaptation, world: vessel/grav
2	professional 2	bonus: hacker
3	professional 3	vessel/ships boat
4	professional 4	bonus: skill focus (t/electronics)
5	scout	1	bonus: brawling, starting: weapon proficiency (marksman)
6	scout 	2	damage control, bonus: carousing
7	scout	3
8	scout	4
9	scout	5	connections (scouts), bonus: ew specialist
10	professional 5	bonus: miracle worker


Skills:
 * gather information +6 (4 ranks + 2 cha) [+2 w/ scouts] [+4 in social settings]
 * k/homeworld +6 (1 rank + 5 edu)
 * k/sciences +10 (5 ranks + 5 edu)
 * liaison +6 (4 ranks + 2 cha)
 * pilot +7 (4 ranks + 3 int)
 * p/engineer +6 (4 ranks + 2 wis)
 * t/astrogation +15 (10 ranks + 5 edu)
 * t/communications +16 (10 ranks + 5 edu + 1 world)
 * t/computer +19 (13 ranks + 5 edu + 1 world)
 * t/electronics +21 (13 ranks + 5 edu + 3 feat)
 * t/gravitics +12 (7 ranks + 5 edu)
 * t/mechanical +19 (13 ranks + 5 edu + 1 world)
 * t/medical +10 (5 ranks + 5 edu)
 * t/sensors +15 (10 ranks + 5 edu)

Equipment:





[SBLOCK=Prior History]
World: High Tech 2 (10), B Starport, Na Va

Prior History:
University: Bachelor's Degree +3000 xp, Master's Degree +1500 xp
Total XP 4500 Age 24

1st Term Scout Basic Training (1,000 xp), Training (Survived, No Bonus XP due to 1st Term - 4,000xp)
Total XP 9500 Age 28

2nd Term War Mission, 1000 Bonus XP
Total XP 14,500 Age 32

3rd Term Routine, 3000 Bonus XP
Total XP 21,500 Age 36

4th Term Routine, 4000 Bonus XP
Total XP 29,500 Age 40

5th Term Base
Total XP 33,500 Age 44

6th Term Routine, 2000 Bonus XP
Total XP 39,500 Age 48

7th Term Routine, 3000 Bonus XP
Total XP 46,500 Age 52

Muster:
3 rolls cash(max) 110,000cr
+2 Int
+4 Edu
Weapon (ACR)[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 16, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> Bachelor's Degree, OTC Failed
> Total XP 3,000, Age 21




Dear me, she has already become a black sheep...

She'll stay on and do a Masters if she can.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 16, 2007)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Dear me, she has already become a black sheep...
> 
> She'll stay on and do a Masters if she can.




Apparently the failure in OTC galvanized her to greater academic efforts:

Graduated Masters, with Honors (+1 EDU)
Total XP 5,000 Age 23


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 16, 2007)

Brother Allard said:
			
		

> Niels Groat
> human (mixed) male scout 5 / professional 5
> 
> [SBLOCK=First Pass]Str 12 	+1 (-1 age)
> ...




Looks good so far.  Stamina would be 57

In general, Stamina will go as follows:

1st level = maximum
Each additional level as follows:
d4=3
d6=4
d8=5
d10=6
d12=7


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 16, 2007)

Hmm...

Wilphe: 14,17,10,13,15,13,10,10 Homeworld: High-Tech 2(12), A Starport, Na Va

STR 10
DEX 13
CON 13
INT 14
WIS 10
CHA 10
EDY 15 +1 Hon = 16
SOC 17

5000xp
Level 3

As Academia seems to like her she'll stay on and try for a PHD, then enslist in the Marines for a term under an assumed name


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 16, 2007)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Hmm...
> 
> Wilphe: 14,17,10,13,15,13,10,10 Homeworld: High-Tech 2(12), A Starport, Na Va
> 
> ...




Apparently Academia loves her, but the military isn't as happy with her:

Graduated Doctorate, with Honors (+1 EDU)
Total XP: 7,000 Age 25

Enlisted Marines, Basic Training, Ship's Troops, Promoted to E-2
Total XP: 13,000 Age 29 Re-enlistment Denied


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 17, 2007)

Well if life give you lemons.

Wilphe: 14,17,10,13,15,13,10,10 Homeworld: High-Tech 2(12), A Starport, Na Va


STR 10
DEX 13
CON 13
INT 14
WIS 10
CHA 10
EDU 15 +2 Hon = 17
SOC 17 +1 Level = 18

13000xp

Level 5

Noble 2/ Marine 1 +2 others

Hmm, we'll see what the rest of party looks like before we go any further


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 17, 2007)

Well, we seem to be shaping up pretty well, so far, I think.

Shayuri has a hot-shot pilot
Brother Allard has a techie scout
Psion has a shadowy sort going pretty well
Then there is Wilphe's highly educated noble/marine/?
Tailspinner has his Aslan Marine

Did I miss anybody?


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 17, 2007)

Question:

Are we starting with a ship, or are we getting one, or are we paying for passage?


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 17, 2007)

In terms of shipboard role, here's how I see it so far.

Psion: Trader/Cargomaster...the 'face' of the crew. Possible captain?
Shay: Pretty obviously pilot. Good shipboard system skills. Great gambler.
Brother Allard: Probably engineer/astrogator and/or systems operator.
Tailspinner: Muscle. Internal security and groundside intimidation/headbanging. Also, the only nonhuman, which should be fun. Probably titled the head of security.
Wilphe: Hard to say so far, but with high Soc and Edu, he could be a scientist/science officer or perhaps a medic.


----------



## Psion (Jun 18, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> In terms of shipboard role, here's how I see it so far.
> 
> Psion: Trader/Cargomaster...the 'face' of the crew. Possible captain?




Hmmm... he is a good trader, but I didn't pick up ships tactics or any ranks in leadership. Do you need me to shift some skill points? I though someone else was shaping up like a captain. My char would be a very Mal-like captain.

I did go out of my way (i.e., picked up traveller levels) to make sure I had gunnery.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 18, 2007)

I'll have leadership covered...

If we need command feats taking I don't mind taking them, as I have the "fifth character"


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 18, 2007)

My pilot has the Ship Tactics feat. Since it seems pretty related to piloting, and is right in line with her training in the Navy...


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 18, 2007)

It is still possible that a ship might come up in mustering out.  If not, then the group will start out shipless, though that might well be a goal of early adventuring.  Given their skills, as they are shaping up, they might well end up hired as crew on a patron's vessel, of course.

In any case, I've set up a RG thread for this, here.

Please put your character sheets there, once they come to a final(or semi-final) form.
I'd like to get characters finalized over the next few days, and get this started over the next weekend.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 19, 2007)

Does anyone need anything else done towards finishing up their characters? If so, let me know, so we can get the char gen finished up.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 19, 2007)

I've edited my sheet. Almost done detailing Navy background.

Mechanicswise I'm done though.


----------



## Psion (Jun 20, 2007)

I just need to pick one more feat and buy some gear.

I may put off buying a whole lot depending on whether we know if there is a ships locker or anything like that.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 21, 2007)

I think it will be safe to say there will be a ship's locker, whether or not the characters will own the ship it is on is another question.  Even so, I'd like to see people spend down their mustering out cash, so that nobody has more then 10% of it left at start of play.  One weakness of the Traveller set-up has always been that people either start out with mounds of ready cash, or a pile of gear.  The pile of gear is usually easier to handle, from a GMing perspective.


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 21, 2007)

Hmmm... if possible, then, I'd probably want to redo the mustering out benefits, and do 2 of the 3 rolls previously made for cash in the materials column instead.  I guess I was thinking that Niels would plow that cash in the ship as a "co-investor" with whomever wound up owning it.

Alternately, he could just hold on to it with an eye toward eventually making that happen - say it's in a place he can't get to readily.


----------



## Psion (Jun 21, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> I think it will be safe to say there will be a ship's locker, whether or not the characters will own the ship it is on is another question.  Even so, I'd like to see people spend down their mustering out cash, so that nobody has more then 10% of it left at start of play.




Heh... I'm not a mercenary type, what am I going to buy?

Hmmm... What do anagathics run in T20?


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah, one possible option in the spend-down would be to have it tied up in investments, where it gives back 5% of the investment each year. If it's in a business venture, then it would be hard to quickly just liquidate it.

Another option would be to provide something in the nature of a beat up ship, like the _Broadside of a Barn_ scout ship used in several of the published Gateway adventures. Or possibly a suitably battered Far Trader.  

On the other tentacle, it might work out better just to leave things as they are, with the money, and then offer an opportunity to buy such a "well-used" ship to the characters early in the proceedings.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 22, 2007)

Tailspinner, 

I looked at Hobbes, and he looks good.  I would strongly urge you to find a spot for a Tolerance feat, or he's going to be one of the those Aslan males that really shouldn't be let wander around loose, without a female Aslan to manage his affairs.  Not to mention the sheer number of bloody brawls he's going to get into almost instinctively, in a non-Aslan setting.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 22, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> Tailspinner,
> 
> I looked at Hobbes, and he looks good.  I would strongly urge you to find a spot for a Tolerance feat, or he's going to be one of the those Aslan males that really shouldn't be let wander around loose, without a female Aslan to manage his affairs.  Not to mention the sheer number of bloody brawls he's going to get into almost instinctively, in a non-Aslan setting.




OK! Shuffled some feats and took:

Tolerance (Human)


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 24, 2007)

How're we doing here? Need anything more from anyone? Are we ready to start?


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 24, 2007)

I think we're about ready to go, barring any last minute equipment purchases, with the exception of Wilphe, who isn't done with prior history (I don't think so, in any case.)

We do have a couple things to iron out, though.  Right now it looks like the group in general is going to be starting without a ship, at least so far as mustering out is concerned. A lot depends on what direction Wilphe's noble ends up going, but for now, we'll leave it that.

The last small wrinkle is up to all of you.  How is this disparate bunch connected? Do they know each other, and if so how?  If not, obviously the first order of business is to get them together.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 24, 2007)

Hmm! A common challenge...not much good having a pilot and engineer and so on without a ship...

And yes, we should work out a way to know each other. There are many options.

1) Retcon or fudge a mustering out roll for one of the PC's. If we need a ship, we need a ship. No shame in that. 

2) Have an NPC ship owner gather the PC's together by whatever means, for whatever reason. Most likely he wants us to use his ship to get rich...donating significant portion of said wealth to him, making him rich without the risk and effort. 

3) The PC's could find some ship hulk and salvage it...this assumes we have other reasons to start out together. Or one PC could find and salvage it, then hire the others on to help run it.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 25, 2007)

Okay, what I think we'll do is set up a start, for those who are more or less ready to roll, and then we can add in folks as they coalesce.

As far as a ship is concerned, I think we'll go with the patron ship for the time being, and see what develops down the road.  Starting cash will be unaffected, though if your character has a lot, then it might be useful to have bought into the ship, somewhat, since I have a far trader in mind.


----------



## Psion (Jun 25, 2007)

Yeah, though getting a starting ship in traveller was pretty common, a lot of adventures are written looking for a crew for a ship (including some with some very shiny ships. In fact, the 3 QLI "cruiser" adventures are to this tune...)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 25, 2007)

A few questions so that I can try and finish up my character:

1. What is the starting age for a male aslan?
2. What about physical characteristics for aslans? Height? Weight? Etc.
3. I need some ideas for bonus languages.
4. Does my character get any money?


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 25, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> Yeah, though getting a starting ship in traveller was pretty common, a lot of adventures are written looking for a crew for a ship (including some with some very shiny ships. In fact, the 3 QLI "cruiser" adventures are to this tune...)




Yeah, I have those. I considered using the merchant cruiser, but I'm a bit leery of having so many NPCs floating about.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 25, 2007)

Agreed. Ideally just one or two NPC's...or even no NPC's for a game of this scale. 

Otherwise we'd be RPing capital ship engagements. 

Oh, also, I'll be offline this week, starting later today and possibly going until the weekend. Not sure exactly how long. 

Seeya when I'm back!


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 25, 2007)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> A few questions so that I can try and finish up my character:
> 
> 1. What is the starting age for a male aslan?
> 2. What about physical characteristics for aslans? Height? Weight? Etc.
> ...




Starting age is 14 
Base Height for an Aslan male is 170cm + an additional 2d6 x5 cm
Base Weight for an Aslan male is 60kg + an addition 1d8 x5 kg
Assuming you already know Trokh, Vilani might be a good choice, as would almost any language spoken on current day Earth, since a lot of various groups, especially in Gateway Domain, brought their languages out with them during the Rule of Man era.

His mustering out benefits are:
35,000cr 
Weapon x2 (up to 1,000 cr value each, or cash in for 900cr)
+2 Int
TAS Membership

In addition, he receives 8,000 cr each year in retirement benefits, which he can collect at any Class C or above starport, or naval base, in the Imperium.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 26, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> I think we're about ready to go, barring any last minute equipment purchases, with the exception of Wilphe, who isn't done with prior history (I don't think so, in any case.)
> 
> We do have a couple things to iron out, though.  Right now it looks like the group in general is going to be starting without a ship, at least so far as mustering out is concerned. A lot depends on what direction Wilphe's noble ends up going, but for now, we'll leave it that.
> 
> The last small wrinkle is up to all of you.  How is this disparate bunch connected? Do they know each other, and if so how?  If not, obviously the first order of business is to get them together.




Aplogies, brown stuff hit the fan at work.


Well, I was wondering if she could work towards Big Game Hunter - hence wanting Tracker and P/Hunting

How would you feel about taking Humans as her species spec, that would represent her being more of a Bounty Hunter...? At the moment this looks like how the character looks like developing, I'm not sure there is anything especially that needs covering in the party right now?

If she can take her material benefit for mustering out the marines please, and two more terms of Noble if that would be okay? Even though I intend levelling her up in Professional and Mercenary if I can.
You never know, we may get a ship out of it...


Trust Fund would enable her to put a downpayment on a ship, but without too many shipboard skills she would limited to "Owner Aboard", "Supercargo" or "Cargo-Handling Security"


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 26, 2007)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Aplogies, brown stuff hit the fan at work.
> 
> 
> Well, I was wondering if she could work towards Big Game Hunter - hence wanting Tracker and P/Hunting
> ...




No worries, real life rules...dangit 

Her material benefit for her term in the marines is +1 Edu

Noble Term 1 Government Post, No promotion, +2,000 xp bonus
Total XP 19,000 Age 33
Noble Term 2 Diplomatic Post, No promotion, +3,000 xp bonus
Total XP 26,000 Age 37


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 29, 2007)

I apologise if people are waiting on me:

If I can, one more term as a Noble to hopefully get her to level 8 and I will be done


Will probably take two levels of Mercenary + one other; not so sure about going the Big Game Hunter Route though


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 30, 2007)

Well, things have a been a bit slow on my end, and Shayuri is making a move also, so this has been delayed generally, by real life events.  In any case, we will get it going.

Noble Term 3 Diplomatic Post, No promotion, +3,000 xp bonus
Total XP 33,000 Age 41

Noble Mustering Out (took 1 cash roll, 2 material):
50,000cr
1 High Passage
Yacht


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm back, nominally. Should everything work out the way I hope/plan, I am back fer good.

Otherwise I may have another day or two of outage next week. Wish me luck.

In the meantime, I am back, so all's well for now.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 2, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> Well, things have a been a bit slow on my end, and Shayuri is making a move also, so this has been delayed generally, by real life events.  In any case, we will get it going.
> 
> Noble Term 3 Diplomatic Post, No promotion, +3,000 xp bonus
> Total XP 33,000 Age 41
> ...




WOOT!

We have a ship

Stop there, I shall finish her off...


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 3, 2007)

Here she is:

Equipment will be:
A lot of weapons and wilderness / outdoor / survival stuff


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 3, 2007)

If you have room for one more...  Won't be able to make a char 'till after the weekend...


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 9, 2007)

Please tell me that you aren't waiting on me...


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 10, 2007)

Good news! got my place. This means I shan't experience anymore internet dropouts for the foreseeable future. So if there was any delay on my account...it can be over now.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 13, 2007)

Ping? Blarkon? ...any news? We still doing this?


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 23, 2007)

Well dang.

This bodes ill.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 24, 2007)

It does indeed


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 25, 2007)

...what a terrible run of bad luck! First Traveller, now Caros' star wars game.

And I was so PSYCHED to be getting some space opera action. Ah well. Possum's game is going...and it looks like Lonesoldier's game might be picking up again...

I guess I can't complain. I just really had high hopes for those two.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 25, 2007)

Might I direct you attention towards HIGH LAW & LOW JUSTICE ?

IC:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=143591&page=10


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 25, 2007)

I've seen the threads, but I didn't think y'all were looking for more players.

If so, I may well take you up on it.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 25, 2007)

As we have had 1 and now have 2, I don't think that would be a problem


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 25, 2007)

Smee! Any particular type of character you need, or would assist in story?

D'ya have a ship?

Also, the system is T20, yes? What level would a newcomer be, and would I be doing the lifepath and so on?


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 25, 2007)

Rather than threadjack, let's continue this conversation in the OOC thread


----------

